

So this analyst wants to write code - niche

Shameless plug here: I have been in systems&#x2F;data&#x2F;business analyst roles for 3 years now (F500), and I want to write code. I understand systems, I would just need someone to teach me a little bit and I will run wild.<p>Interested in haxe, go and &lt;&gt;javascript. Great at Excel. Wrote some C# for one of the big guys as an intern, then got sucked into more &quot;strategic positions&quot;<p>Am I misguided here? Is the grass just brown and poopy on the otherside? Help (hire) me write code?<p>I have what it takes, do you?
======
niche
Sincerely, what is the route here? Surely I am not the first?

~~~
gaius
Start by automating something you do day-to-day. Its fine to do this in VBA in
Excel. That will lead you naturally into COM which is "real programming".

~~~
niche
^^^right on^^^^! great practical advice, greatly appreciated

